

An Introduction to Programming C-64 Demos - elektronaut
http://www.antimon.org/code/Linus/

======
bemmu
For Amiga demo programming with 68000 assembler, this video tutorial series is
great as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p83QUZ1-P10](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p83QUZ1-P10)

I wish I could send these back in time to my teenage self.

~~~
pjmlp
My teenage self spent quite some time hanging around Amiga users, watching
demos, reading Amiga technical manuals and playing out tunes in protracker.

Assembly and AMOS ruled.

Nice memories.

------
antirez
Example final result, apparently coded by puterman (the author of the
tutorial) and others:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfJjRRICzv8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfJjRRICzv8)

~~~
Mithaldu
He's been busy: [http://csdb.dk/scener/?id=835](http://csdb.dk/scener/?id=835)

------
kareemm
Wondering how to program C=64 demos back in the mid 80s kickstarted my
interest in computers and ultimately my career. Jim Butterfield's "Machine
Language for the Commodore 64, 128, and Other Commodore Computers"[1] got me
started on this path when I was 12.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Butterfield#Publications](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Butterfield#Publications)

------
yodsanklai
My love for computers started with my C64, I'm very nostalgic about this
period. I'm very admirative to people putting so much effort into their
passions.

However, with so many more useful (and possibly lucrative) things to learn and
do, I would never find the time for programming C64 demos.

------
vidarh
Doing some (simple, mostly unreleased) demo programming for the C-64 forever
doomed me to swear whenever I see information systems with jittery, choppy or
flickering scrolling text, given how easy it was to scroll text smoothly on
early 80's hardware.

~~~
CmdrKrool
Experience with 8-bit micros also makes me curse the barriers you often find
on modern machines that prevent you from _really_ controlling the video
display. Whether it's well-meaning display drivers refusing your custom
resolutions to avoid "blowing up" the monitor, problems with bad or partially
implemented drivers (in the open-source case, probably due to the video card
manufacturer having a proprietary hold on the necessary information), or going
through graphics APIs which are only specified to suggest what the hardware
should do rather than command it - for example, if you want to avoid tearing
you may ask (in some very platform/API/situation-specific way) for vsync, but
whether you'll get it is another matter. Yeah whenever I see a monstrously
powerful modern system seemingly wheezing and straining to push a few pixels
smoothly from one end of the screen to the other it makes me sad.

------
jeena
I never owned a C64 so I have a question. Where do you write the Turbo
Assembler code, is this code which you start typing after the C64 booted? I
saw a friend to write there some basic commands like LOAD to load stuff from
the casette player, is it there you just start writing assembler? Or is there
some special command you have to write first, or do you need to start a
texteitor or what is this "monitor" he is talking about? Do you need to
install it first in some way?

~~~
slaven
The screen you're talking about is just C64 BASIC. You'd do LOAD to get Turbo
Assembler into memory (from cassette tape or disk), then go from there...

~~~
jeena
Ah I see, thanks for clearing that up :)

------
ninjin
An enjoyable read! Also from the genius Puterman, the Chipophone [1] and also
some Hubbard goodness [2].

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1pchpDD5EU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1pchpDD5EU)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn2h6f1EO2k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn2h6f1EO2k)

~~~
userbinator
That's Linus _Åkesson_ (lft):

[http://demozoo.org/sceners/3621/](http://demozoo.org/sceners/3621/)

Puterman, who wrote the article, is Linus _Åkerlund_ :

[http://demozoo.org/sceners/2803/](http://demozoo.org/sceners/2803/)

They're both amazingly talented and in Sweden, but not the same person.

~~~
ninjin
Thank you for correcting me. As a Swede, I feel somewhat ashamed, despite my
awful record when it comes to names.

------
sgt
This is exactly what I was looking for. My brother gave me a C64 (a 1982
model) for Christmas this year, so I'm going to play with this in 2015 and
code some demos.

